# STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE



## ABBIE SOLAREZ (Jun 7, 2005)

[attachmentid=327940]HERE IT IS BROTHERS, THE NEW AND IMPROVED STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE.
MARTHA THE LOVELY LADY WHO SWEPT THE COVER OF EASYRIDERS MAGAZINE AND BARED EVERYTHING TO YOU IN THE PAGES IS THE NEW COVER MODEL FOR SCM. 
THE MAG IS AT YOUR STORES NOW, IF NOT IT'S COMING BUT SHOULD BE EVERYWHERE BY FRIDAY.
RIDES, SHOWS, BABES, ETC. THE STORIES AND THE PICTURES ARE ALL IMPROVED. 
THE MAG HAS NO ADS AS ALL YOU REQUESTED AND CARS FROM ALL OVER THE COUNTRY. 

MARTHA IS ALSO ON THE NEW EASYRIDERS CALENDAR FOR 2006. AT NEWSTANDS NOW.

SO HERE CHECK OUT.

MARTHA'S APPEARANCE DATES:

OCT 15TH, BATTLE IN THE DESERT, IMPERIAL CA.

OCT 22ND, LA GENTE CAR SHOW, IMPERIAL CA.

OCT, 29TH, SAN DIEGO SUPER SHOW, SAN DIEGO CA.

NOV 19TH, BAJA 1000 TECATE BOOTH, ENSENADA MEX.

DEC, 9-11, OFF-ROAD SHOW, PHOENIX AZ.

PLANNING AN EVENT AND WOULD LIKE MARTHA TO MAKE AN APPEARNANCE, E-MAIL ME TO FIND OUT HOW TO GET MARTHA AT YOUR EVENT.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

lovely my ass, shes fugly!


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

shes bad as hell but she does look wierd on the cover.is their any booty shots of her because she does have a nice one :biggrin:


----------



## ABBIE SOLAREZ (Jun 7, 2005)

SORRY ABOUT THAT, THE MAGAZINE PHOTO WAS TAKEN IN A BAD CURVE WAY. WHEN WE GET THE REVISED VERSION OF A FLAT MAGAZINE THEN SHE WILL LOOK BETTER. HERE IS WHAT SHE REALLY LOOKS LIKE.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

so they have a web site or how can I place an subscription from them.


----------



## ABBIE SOLAREZ (Jun 7, 2005)

HERE'S THE LINK TO ORDER YOUR SUBSCRIPTION FOR THE MAG.
https://www.easyriders.com/MgSubscribe.aspx...6&vn=EASYRIDERS

THANKS 
ABBIE C. SOLAREZ
PHOTOGRAPHER/SHOW MODEL COORDINATOR
STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I heard my car is in this new issue. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABBIE SOLAREZ_@Oct 12 2005, 12:34 PM~3988020
> *HERE'S THE LINK TO ORDER YOUR SUBSCRIPTION FOR THE MAG.
> https://www.easyriders.com/MgSubscribe.aspx...6&vn=EASYRIDERS
> 
> ...


 :0 Thanks homie. I really appreciate it dawg.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Damn this sucks first Lowrider Magazine started using Less and Less Latina Models and using models from their publisher's hot rod magazines now Street Customs is doing the same thing....

DAMN CAN WE GET SOME LADIES THAT REP CHICANOS, MEXICANOS, LATINOS????

When has a Latino ever been on the cover of EasyRider, hell when has a Latino Biker ever been in a Easy Rider Magazine?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

Synbad - 
I have shot for almost all of the mags and 9 out of 10 times you have
to do what they say. Perhaps we should just start our own down here in
Tejas, hell maybe even bring Low Times back from the grave.

- tonyvaladez.com[attachmentid=309651]


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ABBIE SOLAREZ_@Oct 12 2005, 05:15 PM~3987935
> *SORRY ABOUT THAT, THE MAGAZINE PHOTO WAS TAKEN IN A BAD CURVE WAY. WHEN WE GET THE REVISED VERSION OF A FLAT MAGAZINE THEN SHE WILL LOOK BETTER. HERE IS WHAT SHE REALLY LOOKS LIKE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

that chick martha was doing street customs before that biker magazine she been on street customs for years........ :dunno:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

I know all about having to do what the boss says, but IF the people demand it, then the boss has to do it.......

I am not mad at the photograghers...

I am mad at the editors and publishers who aren't repp'n our Gente


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

its a lowrider magazine every time of people are into lowriding,brown,white and black.lowriding is on a rise...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 12 2005, 07:56 PM~3989774
> *Synbad -
> I have shot for almost all of the mags and 9 out of 10 times you have
> to do what they say. Perhaps we should just start our own down here in
> ...



Get with me Tony.

Spokes and Juice Magazine

www.spokesandjuice.com

281-253-2553

[email protected]

Ellie


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 13 2005, 07:25 AM~3992541
> *I know all about having to do what the boss says, but IF the people demand it, then the boss has to do it.......
> 
> I am not mad at the photograghers...
> ...



That's why Street Low is the only Lowrider Mag that's run and operated by Chicano's C/S


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Street Low has no reps in Texas.....
Is Street Low even available in Texas?


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

DemonioRojo	Posted Today, 03:48 PM

That's why Street Low is the only Lowrider Mag that's run and operated by Chicano's C/S
-----------------------------------------------------------------









WOW!!! Now that's impressive...


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 13 2005, 04:59 PM~3995988
> *Street Low has no reps in Texas.....
> Is Street Low even available in Texas?
> *



Oh,Hell yeah it is, Street Low is available world wide homie, & that includes North Tejas.
The only magazine 100% Mexicano/Chicano owned & operated publication on the international level. Keeping that street lowriding lifestyle & culture alive & real.

Eddie


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 13 2005, 09:59 PM~3995988
> *Street Low has no reps in Texas.....
> Is Street Low even available in Texas?
> *


i was in houston i couple months back and picked some magazines up at barns & noble.

let me just add, this magazine is short and sweet. good coverage of lowriding without all the advertising. it wouldnt hurt though if it was a bit thicker though :biggrin: (and no NOT filled with adds).


----------



## skullshots35mm (Oct 14, 2005)

YOU GUYS ARE SAD MAN, I HOPE WHEN YOU GUYS GO TO WORK YOU FUCKIN FEEL LIKE A PROUD MAN FOR WHAT YOU DID. PUT YOUR FUCKIN HEAD HIGH IN THE AIR A TELL YOUR FRIENDS THAT YOU ARE A PROUD CHICANO , THAT YOU CAN RAG ON SOMEONE FOR TRYING TO DO BETTER FOR HER SELF. I JUST SPOKE TO THE MODEL AND ALL SHE WAS DOING WAS POSING BECAUSE SHE WAS HAVING FUN MAN. MOCO WE ALL KNOW YOU ARE A GAY BASTARD. IF YOU DO NOT LIKE THE GIRLS GET THE FUCK OUT. SINBAD YOU STUPID FUCK, YOU SUCK ON THE RADIO ALL THE TIME MAN. SHE'S BEEN IN STREET CUSTOMS NOW FOR SEVERAL YEARS. WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS GET YOUR FUCKIN HEAD OUT OF THE TOILET AND SEE THAT THE MEXICANS HOMIES ARE SPEADING THEMSELVES INTO DIFFERENT AREAS. I AM PROUD OF MY RAZA. YOU ARE WHAT MAKES THIS RAZA SMELL BAD. CHECK OUT YOUR LADY DUDE YOU WISH YOU HAD SOME ONE LIKE THAT, ONLY IN YOUR DREAMS YOU MEXICAN WANNA BE. YOU GUYS ARE RACIST FROM YOUR OWN NATIONALS DUDES. I HOPE YOU GUYS CAN WALK PROUD AFTER THIS. HOPE EVERYONE E-MAILS THESE 2 IDIOTS AND LETS THEM KNOW WHAT WE THINK. I FEEL THIS IS NOT A COMPITITION FOR THE MAGS ALSO. I CHOOSE STREET CUSTOMS BECAUSE I LIKE THE CARS, I CHOOSE STREETLOW BECAUSE OF ALL THE DIRTY CHICKS THAT SHOW EVERYTHING SKANKY, IT'S ALL GOOD. I DO NOT NEED TO SEE ANOTHER MAG TRYING TO OUTSELL ANOTHER MAG. AS FAR AS I AM CONSERN I JUST CANCELLED MY ORDER TO STREETLOW AND I AM GETTING STREET CUSTOMS AGAIN, NO MORE GOING TO THE 7-24 STORE IN THE CORNER AND BUYING IT.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skullshots35mm_@Oct 13 2005, 09:36 PM~3997663
> *YOU GUYS ARE SAD MAN, I HOPE WHEN YOU GUYS GO TO WORK YOU FUCKIN FEEL LIKE A PROUD MAN FOR WHAT YOU DID. PUT YOUR FUCKIN HEAD HIGH IN THE AIR A TELL YOUR FRIENDS THAT YOU ARE A PROUD CHICANO , THAT YOU CAN RAG ON SOMEONE FOR TRYING TO DO BETTER FOR HER SELF. I JUST SPOKE TO THE MODEL AND ALL SHE WAS DOING WAS POSING BECAUSE SHE WAS HAVING FUN MAN. MOCO WE ALL KNOW YOU ARE A GAY BASTARD. IF YOU DO NOT LIKE THE GIRLS GET THE FUCK OUT. SINBAD YOU STUPID FUCK, YOU SUCK ON THE RADIO ALL THE TIME MAN. SHE'S BEEN IN STREET CUSTOMS NOW FOR SEVERAL YEARS. WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS GET YOUR FUCKIN HEAD OUT OF THE TOILET AND SEE THAT THE MEXICANS HOMIES ARE SPEADING THEMSELVES INTO DIFFERENT AREAS. I AM PROUD OF MY RAZA. YOU ARE WHAT MAKES THIS RAZA SMELL BAD. CHECK OUT YOUR LADY DUDE YOU WISH YOU HAD SOME ONE LIKE THAT, ONLY IN YOUR DREAMS YOU MEXICAN WANNA BE. YOU GUYS ARE RACIST FROM YOUR OWN NATIONALS DUDES. I HOPE YOU GUYS CAN WALK PROUD AFTER THIS. HOPE EVERYONE E-MAILS THESE 2 IDIOTS AND LETS THEM KNOW WHAT WE THINK. I FEEL THIS IS NOT A COMPITITION FOR THE MAGS ALSO. I CHOOSE STREET CUSTOMS BECAUSE I LIKE THE CARS, I CHOOSE STREETLOW BECAUSE OF ALL THE DIRTY CHICKS THAT SHOW EVERYTHING SKANKY, IT'S ALL GOOD. I DO NOT NEED TO SEE ANOTHER MAG TRYING TO OUTSELL ANOTHER MAG. AS FAR AS I AM CONSERN I JUST CANCELLED MY ORDER TO STREETLOW AND I AM GETTING STREET CUSTOMS AGAIN, NO MORE GOING TO THE 7-24 STORE IN THE CORNER AND BUYING IT.
> *


damn, homeboy is mad, he did his whole post in caps, :roflmao: 
First of all, there is no magazine competition going on, SCM is an automobile enthusiast magazine, were not. Street Low is a magazine based on the lowridering lifestyle & culture & everything that revolves around it, or we like to call ourselves, a history book. Two different style magazines. As far as concelling your order to Street Low its all good, ain't no love lost DUDE, I understand that SLM isn't for everyone. Secondly, yes I will walk into work with my head up high, for all the accomplishments we have worked for as Street Low, as well for my own individual accomplishments in life; street, college, & self educated & yes I will continue to tell my friends & who ever else that I am a proud Chicano. As far as Martha, keep doing your thing & continue to have fun with it.

Eddie


----------



## skullshots35mm (Oct 14, 2005)

HEY EDDIE,

WASN'T RAGGING ON YOU BRO. WELL A LITTLE. MOSTLY WITH FRICK AND FRACK. MOCO AND SINBAD. 
IT'S SAD THESE 2 ASSHOLES EVEN HAVE STUPID RIGHTS ON EARTH, THAT'S WHY THE WORLD IS ALL FUCKED UP BECUASE IMAGINE IT ONE OF THESE ASS HOLES WAS A MANAGER SOMEWHERE, RUNNING A BUSINESS, MARRYING YOUR DAUGTHER OR SOMETHING. ONE GUY DOESN'T LIKE WOMEN AND THE OTHER IDIOT DOESN'T WANT TO SEE HISPANIC CHICKS MOVE UP INTO OTHER AREAS. CAN YOU SEE THESE DUDES RUNNING THE WORLD. PICTURE THEM DOING JUST THAT. I BELIEVE THERE SHOULD BE A WEB-SITE JUST FOR THEM A LET THE MEXICANS AND LOWRIDERING FANS ENJOY WHAT WE HAVE DURING THE SHORT TIME WE ARE HERE BRO.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow somebody failed reading comprehension in school!
WOW you call me an asshole OOOOHHHHHHHHHH WOW what an impressive verbal assault you leveled against me.....

Now GO RE-READ my first post....then the second and then this one.
I don't want to fight with you because its not nice to assault stupid people or illiterate people.

If I have to explain the posts to you, Skull, you know cuz sometimes people just can't understand WORDS or LETTERS when they are placed in a particular order or series of sentences.

Good thing I didn't post my comments in Spanish, I bet that would have really thrown Skull off.

Oh and I guess this is the part where I am supposed to call skull some kind of name? Naw his post does it for me.........

So Since Street and Low is available to by in Texas, how much coverage is Texas getting in the Magazine?


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

"SINBAD YOU STUPID FUCK, YOU SUCK ON THE RADIO ALL THE TIME MAN. SHE'S BEEN IN STREET CUSTOMS NOW FOR SEVERAL YEARS. WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS GET YOUR FUCKIN HEAD OUT OF THE TOILET AND SEE THAT THE MEXICANS HOMIES ARE SPEADING THEMSELVES INTO DIFFERENT AREAS. I AM PROUD OF MY RAZA. YOU ARE WHAT MAKES THIS RAZA SMELL BAD. CHECK OUT YOUR LADY DUDE YOU WISH YOU HAD SOME ONE LIKE THAT, ONLY IN YOUR DREAMS YOU MEXICAN WANNA BE. YOU GUYS ARE RACIST FROM YOUR OWN NATIONALS DUDES. I HOPE YOU GUYS CAN WALK PROUD AFTER THIS. HOPE EVERYONE E-MAILS THESE 2 IDIOTS AND LETS THEM KNOW WHAT WE THINK."

First off It's Synbad not Sinbad..... Lets go over my first post just for SKULL

Damn this sucks first Lowrider Magazine started using Less and Less Latina Models and using models from their publisher's hot rod magazines now Street Customs is doing the same thing....

DAMN CAN WE GET SOME LADIES THAT REP CHICANOS, MEXICANOS, LATINOS????

When has a Latino ever been on the cover of EasyRider, hell when has a Latino Biker ever been in a Easy Rider Magazine? 

Hmmmm, I am still trying to see where I put my Raza down???? Am I missing something? Maybe it's in the second post?

I know all about having to do what the boss says, but IF the people demand it, then the boss has to do it.......

I am not mad at the photograghers...

I am mad at the editors and publishers who aren't repp'n our Gente 

Nope, still don't see it....But lets take it step by step just for SKULL
I think he got confused with the following sentence
"Damn this suck first Lowrider Magazine started using less and less Latina Models"
or maybe it was this one
"I'm mad at the editors and publishers WHO aren't repp'n our Gente"

Well Skull if you ever figure it out let me know. I have a gold star for your poster on the wall and remember the teacher said 3 gold stars and you get an extra snack during reading time.......


----------



## skullshots35mm (Oct 14, 2005)

HEY SINBAD,
REALLY MAN, AFTER SERIES IT SHOULD READ, IN A SENTENCE, AND THEN BY, WE ALL KNOW HOW TO SPELL BUY, RIGHT, ANYWAY I HAVE NO CLUE RIGHT NOW BECUASE WHERE WE ARE AT WE HAVE NOT RECIEVED STREET OR LOW. BUT MY CLUE IS SINCE YOU RAGGED ON THE EDITORS AND PUBLISHERS , AS I JUST READ FROM YOUR COMMENTS AS YOU REQUESTED, I HOPE YOU REALLY DIDN'T WANT THEM TO GO TO TEXAS SHOWS ANYWAY. 
MAYBE YOU SHOULD SAY YOUR SORRY AND CALL THEM AND ASK WHAT IT WOULD TAKE TO COVER YOUR SHOW. DID YOU EVER THINK OF THAT. INSTEAD OF RAGGING ON WHO MADE THE COVER OF WHAT AND MAKING OTHERS FEEL BAD.
BE PROUD THAT A HISPANIC MADE EASYRIDER. SOME PEOPLE TAKE IT AS AN ACCOMPLISHMENT AND BUY 2. ONE TO READ AND ONE TO SAVE BECAUSE YOU WILL NOT SEE THAT AGAIAN.


----------



## skullshots35mm (Oct 14, 2005)

"Damn this sucks first Lowrider Magazine started using Less and Less Latina Models and using models from their publisher's hot rod magazines now Street Customs is doing the same thing....

DAMN CAN WE GET SOME LADIES THAT REP CHICANOS, MEXICANOS, LATINOS????"

SINCE YOU CAN'T TELL WHAT A LATINA MODEL LOOKS LIKE. WOULDN'Y YOU SAY THAT THE LADY ON THE COVER OF STREET IS LATINA.
OR WHAT DID YOU MEAN BY IT. DID YOU MEAN THAT YOU DO NOT RECOGNIZE HER AS LATINA OR YOU JUST BLIND. REALLY DUDE PLEASE EXPLAIN BECAUSE IT'S THERE IN BLACK AND WHITE THAT STREET DOES NOT USE LATINA.
THAT'S WHAT YOU WROTE, QUOTE ON TOP , READ IT AGAIN AND EXPLAIN TO US WHAT YOU SEE ON THE COVER.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Jesus Christ...I can't believe you can't comprehend what was written.
OKAY we get it your trying to get into Martha's pants....
Defend her..makes yourself look good and drag this out as long as you need to.
Apparently you can't put 2 and 2 together....
I never questioned Martha's ethnicity but since your trying to make yourself look good so she can give you the time of day......Somebody please help Skull out.
I don't have the time to waste on a model groupie


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Well the Paisano Publishing group had 3 auto type magazines. Tailgate, High Beamz and Street Customs. They recently made them all quarterly with no ads and raised the cover price. Not a good move. They just stopped producing High Beamz and it wouldn't surprize me to see Street Custom go next.  

Back in the day Street Custom was pretty cool.

We need a new publication to come out that will bring back"REAL LOWRIDING."


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

"REAL LOWRIDING" for all nationalities!


----------



## Pablo Escobar. (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skullshots35mm_@Oct 13 2005, 10:36 PM~3997663
> *YOU GUYS ARE SAD MAN, I HOPE WHEN YOU GUYS GO TO WORK YOU FUCKIN FEEL LIKE A PROUD MAN FOR WHAT YOU DID. PUT YOUR FUCKIN HEAD HIGH IN THE AIR A TELL YOUR FRIENDS THAT YOU ARE A PROUD CHICANO , THAT YOU CAN RAG ON SOMEONE FOR TRYING TO DO BETTER FOR HER SELF. I JUST SPOKE TO THE MODEL AND ALL SHE WAS DOING WAS POSING BECAUSE SHE WAS HAVING FUN MAN. MOCO WE ALL KNOW YOU ARE A GAY BASTARD. IF YOU DO NOT LIKE THE GIRLS GET THE FUCK OUT. SINBAD YOU STUPID FUCK, YOU SUCK ON THE RADIO ALL THE TIME MAN. SHE'S BEEN IN STREET CUSTOMS NOW FOR SEVERAL YEARS. WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS GET YOUR FUCKIN HEAD OUT OF THE TOILET AND SEE THAT THE MEXICANS HOMIES ARE SPEADING THEMSELVES INTO DIFFERENT AREAS. I AM PROUD OF MY RAZA. YOU ARE WHAT MAKES THIS RAZA SMELL BAD. CHECK OUT YOUR LADY DUDE YOU WISH YOU HAD SOME ONE LIKE THAT, ONLY IN YOUR DREAMS YOU MEXICAN WANNA BE. YOU GUYS ARE RACIST FROM YOUR OWN NATIONALS DUDES. I HOPE YOU GUYS CAN WALK PROUD AFTER THIS. HOPE EVERYONE E-MAILS THESE 2 IDIOTS AND LETS THEM KNOW WHAT WE THINK. I FEEL THIS IS NOT A COMPITITION FOR THE MAGS ALSO. I CHOOSE STREET CUSTOMS BECAUSE I LIKE THE CARS, I CHOOSE STREETLOW BECAUSE OF ALL THE DIRTY CHICKS THAT SHOW EVERYTHING SKANKY, IT'S ALL GOOD. I DO NOT NEED TO SEE ANOTHER MAG TRYING TO OUTSELL ANOTHER MAG. AS FAR AS I AM CONSERN I JUST CANCELLED MY ORDER TO STREETLOW AND I AM GETTING STREET CUSTOMS AGAIN, NO MORE GOING TO THE 7-24 STORE IN THE CORNER AND BUYING IT.
> *


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Oct 14 2005, 10:59 AM~4000331
> *"REAL LOWRIDING" for all nationalities!
> *


Street Low is a publication for "REAL LOWRIDING" for all ethnicities, but were always going to keep it true to its Mexicano/Chicano roots. If we don't who is?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Oct 14 2005, 11:59 AM~4000767
> *Street Low is a publication for "REAL LOWRIDING" for all ethnicities, but were always going to keep it true to its Mexicano/Chicano roots. If we don't who is?
> *


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

That's cool, keep it true to the Chicano roots, I can respect that. But there is a new publication coming out that will be for people of all ethnic backgrounds.

Kind of like the "UCE" philosophy, all as a family


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

So Since Street and Low is available to by in Texas, how much coverage is Texas getting in the Magazine?
[/quote]
Let me know about good quality shows in Texas, we sometimes can make arrangements to go down there, but how many does Texas have. You see in California there are easily 4-6 lowridering events going on throughout the state. 
Besides the LRM shows (which we can't cover), the Odessa show in November (which we have covered the past 2 years & we'll be there this year), the Brownsville show held by Boss Ent. and the one held by Veijitos CC (which we do cover), we have also held a show in El Paso last year with plans to go back, we have also covered other smaller show in Texas as well. We are a California based magazine, & little by little were making our way East, but since your so concerned with Texas getting magazine coverage, why don't you start your own in Texas and make your way west. I ain't got nothing but love for the Texas lowriders, for they show us nothing but love. Its usually the ones without the rides that complain, but its all good homie, stay Chicano & proud. By the way, you talk bad about the plublications not representing the Mexicanos, Chicanos, & Latinos, but as a on air radio personality, what do you do to promote pride in your Raza & Texas. I mean besides giving away the occasional free movie tickets and the bumper stickers with your street team. Another thing, I'm about 90% sure that your radio station is either owned by Clear Channel or Infiniti Communications, correct me if I'm wrong, but if so ain't that corporate owned so basically your in the same predictament as some as these publications.

Eddie


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Oct 14 2005, 12:05 PM~4000805
> *That's cool, keep it true to the Chicano roots, I can respect that. But there is a new publication coming out that will be for people of all ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> Kind of like the "UCE" philosophy, all as a family
> *


Thats cool, theres always room for more lowriding magazines, its kind of scary right now with only 4, I remember about 2-3 years ago there were 7. Hope it works out for those that are putting it togehter.

Eddie


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

It's going to work out just fine


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> So Since Street and Low is available to by in Texas, how much coverage is Texas getting in the Magazine?


Let me know about good quality shows in Texas, we sometimes can make arrangements to go down there, but how many does Texas have. You see in California there are easily 4-6 lowridering events going on throughout the state. 
Besides the LRM shows (which we can't cover), the Odessa show in November (which we have covered the past 2 years & we'll be there this year), the Brownsville show held by Boss Ent. and the one held by Veijitos CC (which we do cover), we have also held a show in El Paso last year with plans to go back, we have also covered other smaller show in Texas as well. We are a California based magazine, & little by little were making our way East, but since your so concerned with Texas getting magazine coverage, why don't you start your own in Texas and make your way west. I ain't got nothing but love for the Texas lowriders, for they show us nothing but love. *Its usually the ones without the rides that complain, but its all good homie, stay Chicano & proud. By the way, you talk bad about the plublications not representing the Mexicanos, Chicanos, & Latinos, but as a on air radio personality, what do you do to promote pride in your Raza & Texas. I mean besides giving away the occasional free movie tickets and the bumper stickers with your street team. Another thing, I'm about 90% sure that your radio station is either owned by Clear Channel or Infiniti Communications, correct me if I'm wrong, but if so ain't that corporate owned so basically your in the same predictament as some as these publications..* 

Eddie
[/quote]
WOW CHEAP SHOTS ---That's cool
I guess my Mexican Express card being checked?
Yea as stated in a previous post- I know about coporate and Infinity or Clear Channel don't own my station. Radio One owns the station.
Tell you what, you want to know what I do then ask around.
Talk to the ULA about what I do. Ask Tony Valadez about what I do.
I don't have to brag here about what I do or how I do it. 
Cuz I just do it.

And as the Editor/Reporter/Photographer shouldn't you KNOW what's going on in Texas or are your resources limited. I mean your billing yourself as the end all be all of lowrider magazines cuz your Chicano owned and operated, aren't you?

And tell you what if you got any other questions you want me to answer I'll be in Odessa for Nick's show. 
You can ask them to me in person.


----------



## skullshots35mm (Oct 14, 2005)

HEY EDDIE,

I do think you hit the nail on the head with that statement.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Eddie
[/quote]
WOW CHEAP SHOTS ---That's cool
I guess my Mexican Express card being checked?
Yea as stated in a previous post- I know about coporate and Infinity or Clear Channel don't own my station. Radio One owns the station.
Tell you what, you want to know what I do then ask around.
Talk to the ULA about what I do. Ask Tony Valadez about what I do.
I don't have to brag here about what I do or how I do it. 
Cuz I just do it.

And as the Editor/Reporter/Photographer shouldn't you KNOW what's going on in Texas or are your resources limited. I mean your billing yourself as the end all be all of lowrider magazines cuz your Chicano owned and operated, aren't you?

And tell you what if you got any other questions you want me to answer I'll be in Odessa for Nick's show. 
You can ask them to me in person.
[/quote]

Homie, it wasn't inteded to be cheap shots, but how the saying goes, if the shoe fits wear it, and I always say fuck it, buy a shirt to match. Thats cool that your station is not owned by either Clear Channel or Infiniti, I'm glad to hear that, I hope Radio One is a privately owned company doing what it wants too. As far as asking people what you do, I thought I would just go straight to the source which would be you. I thought I would ask since you like to ask questions and put people on blast. Hey you got your answers regarding Street Low right! I did'nt say go ask other people, but hey as long as your doing something positive for your community its all good. As far as our resources being limited in Texas, yes they are, like I said were a California based magazine & little by little were making are way East. We have alot of good contacts in Texas, but we can always use more, the more info the better. Like I said we have nothing but love for the Tejas Lowriders. As far as you questioning about your Mexican Express Card being checked, I'll let you know one thing, mine will never be checked! c/s

Eddie


----------



## skullshots35mm (Oct 14, 2005)

cool,

now that we agree that we all should wotk together to further our careers, do what we do best can we all agree that all the hoopla and cacala is over and let people do whatever they want to do even if it's a white mans mag or a brothers mag. it dont matter as long as we enjoy it. dont rag on anyone biz anymore cause you do not know them and you can cause some damage on their ego's

let people be. what happen to helping people succeed with pride.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hey Ed...what's up.......when you coming down to the Central Coast???


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Oct 13 2005, 04:48 PM~3995361
> *That's why Street Low is the only Lowrider Mag that's run and operated by Chicano's C/S
> *


 I don't know how you guys keep doing it, but each issue is better than the last........


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skullshots35mm_@Oct 14 2005, 02:36 AM~3997663
> *YOU GUYS ARE SAD MAN, I HOPE WHEN YOU GUYS GO TO WORK YOU FUCKIN FEEL LIKE A PROUD MAN FOR WHAT YOU DID. PUT YOUR FUCKIN HEAD HIGH IN THE AIR A TELL YOUR FRIENDS THAT YOU ARE A PROUD CHICANO , THAT YOU CAN RAG ON SOMEONE FOR TRYING TO DO BETTER FOR HER SELF. I JUST SPOKE TO THE MODEL AND ALL SHE WAS DOING WAS POSING BECAUSE SHE WAS HAVING FUN MAN. MOCO WE ALL KNOW YOU ARE A GAY BASTARD. IF YOU DO NOT LIKE THE GIRLS GET THE FUCK OUT. SINBAD YOU STUPID FUCK, YOU SUCK ON THE RADIO ALL THE TIME MAN. SHE'S BEEN IN STREET CUSTOMS NOW FOR SEVERAL YEARS. WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS GET YOUR FUCKIN HEAD OUT OF THE TOILET AND SEE THAT THE MEXICANS HOMIES ARE SPEADING THEMSELVES INTO DIFFERENT AREAS. I AM PROUD OF MY RAZA. YOU ARE WHAT MAKES THIS RAZA SMELL BAD. CHECK OUT YOUR LADY DUDE YOU WISH YOU HAD SOME ONE LIKE THAT, ONLY IN YOUR DREAMS YOU MEXICAN WANNA BE. YOU GUYS ARE RACIST FROM YOUR OWN NATIONALS DUDES. I HOPE YOU GUYS CAN WALK PROUD AFTER THIS. HOPE EVERYONE E-MAILS THESE 2 IDIOTS AND LETS THEM KNOW WHAT WE THINK. I FEEL THIS IS NOT A COMPITITION FOR THE MAGS ALSO. I CHOOSE STREET CUSTOMS BECAUSE I LIKE THE CARS, I CHOOSE STREETLOW BECAUSE OF ALL THE DIRTY CHICKS THAT SHOW EVERYTHING SKANKY, IT'S ALL GOOD. I DO NOT NEED TO SEE ANOTHER MAG TRYING TO OUTSELL ANOTHER MAG. AS FAR AS I AM CONSERN I JUST CANCELLED MY ORDER TO STREETLOW AND I AM GETTING STREET CUSTOMS AGAIN, NO MORE GOING TO THE 7-24 STORE IN THE CORNER AND BUYING IT.
> *


why do you have to make another screen name to post this up? why dont you just post it up under "ABBIE SOLARES" (in all caps)? who ever said i didnt like girls? i love girls, ones with big'o tities and ass! i prefer my xicanas kinda light skin with dark hair. redish hair is coo also. i dont like you because your just like those big name companies putting on car shows. you come on here advertising your girls and dont give a shit about lowriding. you just come on here to sell your shit and make money of us true lowriders. fuck that shit and you can shove those ugly ass hoes up your ass. por lo menos post up some like you did that one last time (girl in the blue shirt with big ass and tities comes to mind..), now SHE looks good. but dont just get on here to sell us your shit you fuckin nazi! its because of people like you that i dont like supporting the bigger car shows. go suck somebody elses blood fucker.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 14 2005, 11:17 AM~3998723
> *Wow somebody failed reading comprehension in school!
> WOW you call me an asshole OOOOHHHHHHHHHH WOW what an impressive verbal assault you leveled against me.....
> 
> ...


in the magazine i bought, they had at a show or two covered in it (issue 41..my car and a club pic is in it :biggrin: )


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 14 2005, 03:52 PM~4002372
> *hey Ed...what's up.......when you coming down to the Central Coast???
> *


hey what up Jess, I'm trying to go down with in the next couple of weeks, but I'll be down for Thanksgiving forshore. So what ups bro, hows everything been going with you.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hmmm Guess I'll have to check it in Odessa......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 12 2005, 02:37 PM~3988041
> *I heard my car is in this new issue.  :biggrin:
> *


there are a few shots of yours....Raj's...Rich's...and the red 61.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Oct 15 2005, 01:38 AM~4004563
> *hey what up Jess, I'm trying to go down with in the next couple of weeks, but I'll be down for Thanksgiving forshore. So what ups bro, hows everything been going with you.
> *


just keeping busy.....waiting for 'fonso to send me some pics of Myrna....wanna see how they came out


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

when is street lows and street customs comming up to the NW???


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 16 2005, 05:38 PM~4012187
> *when is street lows and street customs comming up to the NW???
> *


I would like to see that too.


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Oct 15 2005, 02:55 AM~4004660
> *Hmmm Guess I'll have to check it in Odessa......
> *


hey bro arent you the same vato that was talking down on the models for the blvd saying thats why you need to come to dallas and hire some good looking girls :dunno:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Oct 17 2005, 06:48 AM~4014619
> *I would like to see that too.
> *


without us having to pay the airfare and room and board.....


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Dressed2Impress	Posted Today, 12:08 PM

QUOTE(Mr.Droopy @ Oct 17 2005, 06:48 AM) 
I would like to see that too.


without us having to pay the airfare and room and board....

_____________________________________________________________________________





You've got to realize that every magazine out there is struggling except LRM so your comment confuses me. You're asking them to come, right? And there logo on the show flier brings in more money for the show and there coverage in the magazine makes you look good and brings more people to the event next time. What's that worth? It needs to go both ways.


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 16 2005, 06:38 PM~4012187
> *when is street lows and street customs comming up to the NW???
> *


we brought street customs up to canada last year. where were you rob :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Oct 17 2005, 01:46 PM~4017280
> *we brought street customs up to canada last year. where were you rob :biggrin:
> *



i know homie, was just wondering when they were commin out again.... woiuld be nice to have more show coverage up here inthe NW... feel me....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Oct 17 2005, 01:39 PM~4017222
> *Dressed2Impress	Posted Today, 12:08 PM
> 
> QUOTE(Mr.Droopy @ Oct 17 2005, 06:48 AM)
> ...


don't get me wrong, i know it goes both ways... was just a question cause it would be nice to see more NW shows in the mags....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Oct 17 2005, 01:46 PM~4017280
> *we brought street customs up to canada last year. where were you rob :biggrin:
> *


and i would have been there too if i wasn't in So.Cal working for 2 months when you brought them up.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE NW WILL BE REPN IN STREETCUSTOMS ...VERY SOON


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 17 2005, 06:21 PM~4019221
> *i know homie, was just wondering when they were commin out again.... woiuld be nice to have more show coverage up here inthe NW... feel me....
> *


I feel you, homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

RIDERCHRONICLES	Posted Today, 08:29 PM
THE NW WILL BE REPN IN STREETCUSTOMS ...VERY SOON  

__________________________________________________________________






THE NW WILL BE REPN PRETTY SOON, BUT NOT ONLY IN STREET CUSTOMS.


----------



## ABBIE SOLAREZ (Jun 7, 2005)

hey toro,

call me so i can meet with you at the la gente car show. e-maill me for the phone number or get it from ezrider


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 16 2005, 04:38 PM~4012187
> *when is street lows and street customs comming up to the NW???
> *


hopefully soon, I've been taking to a guy about covering shows up there in the North West, he already summited some pics & they should be coming out soon. Its not because we don't want to give all the areas coverage, its just that we can't at this point. Hopefully in the near future we will be able to showcase the whole SouthWest, NorthWest, MidWest, The South, and the East Coast. Little by little, we'll be there, we've done alot in the 7 years we've been around, so be patient your turn will come around.

Eddie


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Oct 15 2005, 08:01 AM~4005551
> *just keeping busy.....waiting for 'fonso to send me some pics of Myrna....wanna see how they came out
> *


thats cool, been keeping busy myself. Those pics of Myrna came out real nice.


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 17 2005, 07:25 PM~4019238
> *and i would have been there too if i wasn't in So.Cal working for 2 months when you brought them up.....
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 17 2005, 08:29 PM~4020140
> *THE NW WILL BE REPN IN STREETCUSTOMS ...VERY SOON
> *


OH...sounds like your hookin it up homie... nice seein ya in Vegas.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Oct 17 2005, 10:27 PM~4020904
> *hopefully soon, I've been taking to a guy about covering shows up there in the North West, he already summited some pics & they should be coming out soon. Its not because we don't want to give all the areas coverage, its just that we can't at this point. Hopefully in the near future we will be able to showcase the whole SouthWest, NorthWest, MidWest, The South, and the East Coast. Little by little, we'll be there, we've done alot in the 7 years we've been around, so be patient your turn will come around.
> 
> Eddie
> *


right on... i know you guys are doing the best you can... love your mag, just have a hard time finding the issues on the stands up here in the NW.... but i got to give you props... i picked up an issue guam or was it japan a few years back... that's called doin it big when a mag without LRMs pockets makes it out over seas....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Oct 17 2005, 08:44 PM~4020718
> *RIDERCHRONICLES	Posted Today, 08:29 PM
> THE NW WILL BE REPN IN STREETCUSTOMS ...VERY SOON
> 
> ...


yes it will :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

see now you and ryan know something no one else up here knows about....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Oct 17 2005, 09:44 PM~4020718
> *RIDERCHRONICLES	Posted Today, 08:29 PM
> THE NW WILL BE REPN IN STREETCUSTOMS ...VERY SOON
> 
> ...


o goody goody can't wait.............


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Dressed2Impress	Posted Today, 12:21 PM
see now you and ryan know something no one else up here knows about....
______________________________________________________________



Well I know too :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS TIME TO ALL UNITE AND REP THE NW ANYWAY POSSIBLE- MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE INDY MAGAZINE COMPANIES OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ABBIE SOLAREZ_@Oct 17 2005, 10:48 PM~4020745
> *hey toro,
> 
> call me so i can meet with you at the la gente car show. e-maill me for the phone number or get it from ezrider
> *


Hey Abbie..I'll see you there


----------



## ABBIE SOLAREZ (Jun 7, 2005)

when are you coming to el centro for the car show, la gentes


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ABBIE SOLAREZ_@Oct 19 2005, 07:26 AM~4029168
> *when are you coming to el centro for the car show, la gentes
> *


I think we are heading out there late friday night...it's a 9 hour drive


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Oct 18 2005, 08:03 PM~4027005
> *
> *



OH...fill us all in....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I REALLY FELL ASLEEP WITH THIS TOPIC BY THE WAY MARTA IS FINE


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Dressed2Impress	Posted Today, 11:54 AM

QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Oct 18 2005, 08:03 PM)
 




OH...fill us all in....
____________________________________________________________________________





"Let's just remember that good things happen for those who wait"


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Oct 19 2005, 06:15 PM~4034178
> *Dressed2Impress	Posted Today, 11:54 AM
> 
> QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Oct 18 2005, 08:03 PM)
> ...


 :0 i like the way your talking.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Im probably thinking of another club but didn't/don't you guys have a "Sand" color 64' Impala in Touch of Reality?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Oct 20 2005, 10:46 AM~4038515
> *Im probably thinking of another club but didn't/don't you guys have a "Sand" color 64' Impala in Touch of Reality?
> *


yeah but probaly still the wrong car. this hasn't been on the streets for years


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

The one I'm thinking of was about 3 or 4 years ago. Maybe the presidents ride?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Oct 19 2005, 06:15 PM~4034178
> *Dressed2Impress	Posted Today, 11:54 AM
> 
> QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Oct 18 2005, 08:03 PM)
> ...


believe me dawg, i've been waiting for a long time.... and must wait longer i see, but hopefully not much longer... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Dressed2Impress	Posted Today, 01:10 PM

QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Oct 19 2005, 06:15 PM) 
Dressed2Impress Posted Today, 11:54 AM

QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Oct 18 2005, 08:03 PM)

OH...fill us all in....
____________________________________________________________________________
"Let's just remember that good things happen for those who wait" 


believe me dawg, i've been waiting for a long time.... and must wait longer i see, but hopefully not much longer... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
____________________________________________________________________________





When the weather gets warm again.


----------



## ABBIE SOLAREZ (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey guys,

La gente car show this week end in Imperial Valley. Anyone here going to it ? If yes come by the street customs booth and have Martha the cover model sign a mag for you or even a copy of Easyriders mag.
Hope to see of you guys there. It will be a great show.

Abbie C. Solarez
Street Customs Magazine
Photographer/Show model coordinator


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Oct 20 2005, 01:31 PM~4039654
> *Dressed2Impress	Posted Today, 01:10 PM
> 
> QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Oct 19 2005, 06:15 PM)
> ...


and when that happens you know my drop will be out and about


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

hey abbie post up some pics for us guys that cant make it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ABBIE SOLAREZ (Jun 7, 2005)

Sure will bro, as soon as I receive them they will be posted for all to view.
El toro will be here also taken some pics.

Abbie C. Solarez
Street Cutoms Mag
Photographer/Model event coordinator


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ABBIE SOLAREZ_@Oct 20 2005, 06:03 PM~4041649
> *Sure will bro, as soon as I receive them they will be posted for all to view.
> El toro will be here also taken some pics.
> 
> ...


good looin out bro... just got the newest issue...looks pretty tight....


----------



## ABBIE SOLAREZ (Jun 7, 2005)

Glad you like it, dressed

We are working on some photo shoots as we speak. We have some aw some cars and some very hot looking babes for the next issue. The babes are really hot on this next issue.

Abbie C. Solarez
Street Customs Magazine
Photographer/Show model coordinator


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ABBIE SOLAREZ_@Oct 21 2005, 12:52 PM~4046546
> *Glad you like it, dressed
> 
> We are working on some photo shoots as we speak. We have some aw some cars and some very hot looking babes for the next issue. The babes are really hot on this next issue.
> ...


aren't they always....hehehe


----------



## ABBIE SOLAREZ (Jun 7, 2005)

You know it bro,
The La Gente car show is now a rap, wow what a show. We should have some pics in here hopefully by the end of the week.
The babes this year were all out, yes I mean they were all out. Some barely fit in the little skirts they were wearing.
Don't fine chicks look good in jean skirts. Damn when I die I want to come back as the zipper on one of the short , tight skirts.
Anyway putting pics later. Farewell for now. See you at the San Diego show on the 30th.

Abbie C. Solarez
Street Customs Magazine
Photographer/show model coordinator


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

pics


----------

